# Mysterious Fire Burns Down South Africa's First Homosexual-Friendly Mosque



## Vunderkind (Oct 5, 2014)

Last month, we reported the low-key opening of *South Africa's first gay-friendly mosque.*

Hargey, founder of the mosque, has described it as a “religious revolution” following on from the political revolution led by late former president Nelson Mandela when democracy replaced apartheid rule in South Africa in 1994.

Yesterday, however, Vanguard newspaper reported that the mosque has been burned to the ground in what is suspected as arson.

South Africa’s controversial first gay-friendly mosque, which also allows Christian worshippers and women to lead prayers, was damaged by a fire overnight, its founder and the police said Saturday.

Police have opened an arson inquiry into the fire which occurred shortly after midnight and damaged the front door of the mosque in Cape Town.

There were no injuries and no arrests have yet been made.

“This a deliberate arson attack,” the founder, Muslim academic Taj Hargey told AFP.

“They used petrol and oil,” he said adding close circuit television video footage showed that unidentified people had made several reconnaissance trips to the mosque two hours before the attack.

*Click here to read more*

Source: #Vanguard


----------

